# mon nouveau power mac bug souvent



## thierry68 (30 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un nouveau power mac G5. J'ai installé les mises à jour ainsi que la mise à jour 10.3.7. Je trouve que mon power mac bug souvent je me demande si la mise à jour de panthere n'est pas en cause. Auriez-vous une solution pour régler mes problèmes ? Est-ce que vous avez aussi ce genre de problemes ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Apca (30 Décembre 2004)

Salut,


Quel genre de bug fait-t-il ? A tu fait la mise à jour du firmware ?


----------



## thierry68 (30 Décembre 2004)

Il se plante quand j'ouvre une application ou quand je l'éteinds. Non je n'ai pas fait la mise à jour du firmware, comment on fait ?


----------



## Caster (30 Décembre 2004)

bah ... le mien (PM G5 2x2) commence à m'incquiéter ...... il plante (Kernel Panic) 1x par semaine et aujourd'hui, il me la même fait 2 x.

Je n'arrive pas à isoler la cause. Je ne serais même pas trop comment faire.
J'ai déjà à plusieurs reprises fait une réparation des autorisations et diverses optimisations ... mais rien à faire.

Je n'ai pas envies de tout formater et faire une réinstall.

9a me fait sacrément c#!&%#& d'être sur MAC et de planter comme un PC de merde


----------



## Apca (30 Décembre 2004)

thierry68 a dit:
			
		

> Il se plante quand j'ouvre une application ou quand je l'éteinds. Non je n'ai pas fait la mise à jour du firmware, comment on fait ?


Pour faire la mise à jour du firmware, il faut aller dans "disque dur/application/utilitaire" puis tu verra "Mise à jour Firmware" ou quelque chose comme ca. Je ne sait pas exactement car je n'ai pas mon mac ici. 

Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## thierry68 (31 Décembre 2004)

Désolé je ne trouve pas dans utilitaires "mise à jour du firmware".


----------



## Caster (31 Décembre 2004)

thierry68 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé je ne trouve pas dans utilitaires "mise à jour du firmware".



il faut le télécharger d'abord sur le site d'Apple


----------



## thierry68 (31 Décembre 2004)

Comment trouver ce qui faut télécharger pour le firmware pour mon power mac G5 mono 1,8 Ghz.


----------



## Apca (31 Décembre 2004)

Je pense que c'est celui-ci 

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/powermacg5june2004firmwareupdate.html


----------



## thierry68 (31 Décembre 2004)

Désolé cela ne marche pas. Mon firmware a la version 5.2.2f1.


----------



## thierry68 (1 Janvier 2005)

Je viens d'effectuer un test avec le cd apple hardware test. Il m'a trouvé une erreur dans la mémoire et m'a indiqué le code d'erreur suivant : 2MEM/4/4: DIMM1/J4001 . Est-ce que quelqu'un c'est se que cela veut dire ? Quand j'ai acheté mon power mac j'avais demandé qu'il me rajoute 512 mo de mémoires. J'ai vérifié si elles étaient bien mises et c'est le cas. J'espère vous avoir donner plus d'information pour m'aider à résoudre mon problème.


Bonne année et bonne santé !!!!!!!


----------



## Original-VLM (1 Janvier 2005)

Les problemes que tu as indiqué semble etre explicitement un probleme de RAM... Si tu as un soucis de RAM, que ce soit sur PC ou MAC, ça posera soucis (ecran bleu sur l'un, kernel panic sur l'autre)...
Si tu as l'occasion, je te conseil de tester avec la RAM d'un ami pour etre sur et certain....

Perso, je vends 2*128 Mo DDR qui était fourni d'office avec mon PowerMac... donc avis aux interessés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> bah ... le mien (PM G5 2x2) commence à m'incquiéter ...... il plante (Kernel Panic) 1x par semaine et aujourd'hui, il me la même fait 2 x.
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à isoler la cause. Je ne serais même pas trop comment faire.
> J'ai déjà à plusieurs reprises fait une réparation des autorisations et diverses optimisations ... mais rien à faire.
> ...



Si tu n'es pas retourné sur le forum "A Vos Mac", vas y voir, je pense que ton problème pourrait venir d'un utilitaire nommé "USB Overdrive", si tu l'utilises.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2005)

thierry68 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'effectuer un test avec le cd apple hardware test. Il m'a trouvé une erreur dans la mémoire et m'a indiqué le code d'erreur suivant : 2MEM/4/4: DIMM1/J4001 . Est-ce que quelqu'un c'est se que cela veut dire ? Quand j'ai acheté mon power mac j'avais demandé qu'il me rajoute 512 mo de mémoires. J'ai vérifié si elles étaient bien mises et c'est le cas. J'espère vous avoir donner plus d'information pour m'aider à résoudre mon problème.
> 
> 
> Bonne année et bonne santé !!!!!!!



Bonne année à toi aussi. Avant de jeter ta barette mémoire, essaie de la sortir, nettoyer les contacts avec un chiffon très légèrement imbibé de trichlorétilène, ou sec si t'en as pas, puis la remettre soigneusement en place. Des fois, c'est juste un problème de contact légèrement oxydés. Bien sur, avant de toucher à ta barette, n'oublie pas de toucher franchement le chassis métallique de ton Mac pour te décharger d'éventuelle électricité statique.


----------



## thierry68 (2 Janvier 2005)

J'ai nettoyé les barettes de mémoires puis j'ai de nouveaux fait le test avec le cd apple hardware test. Il a de nouveau trouvé le même problème sur l'emplacement de mémoire n°2. J'ai inversé les barrettes pour voir si le problème persite est bien oui . Il m'a de nouveau trouvé un problème sur ce même l'emplacement de mémoire n°2. Je me demande si l'emplacement ( la où est fixé la barrette) n'est pas cassé ou déffectueux.


----------



## Original-VLM (2 Janvier 2005)

thierry68 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai nettoyé les barettes de mémoires puis j'ai de nouveaux fait le test avec le cd apple hardware test. Il a de nouveau trouvé le même problème sur l'emplacement de mémoire n°2. J'ai inversé les barrettes pour voir si le problème persite est bien oui . Il m'a de nouveau trouvé un problème sur ce même l'emplacement de mémoire n°2. Je me demande si l'emplacement ( la où est fixé la barrette) n'est pas cassé ou déffectueux.


 Si tu veux j'ai en rab le 2 barrettes 2*128 qui était fourni avec mon PowerMac, alors si ça peut aider


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

tu essayer de mettre d'autre barrette a la place ? 


ce sujet serait mieux dans Mac de bureau


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2005)

thierry68 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai nettoyé les barettes de mémoires puis j'ai de nouveaux fait le test avec le cd apple hardware test. Il a de nouveau trouvé le même problème sur l'emplacement de mémoire n°2. J'ai inversé les barrettes pour voir si le problème persite est bien oui . Il m'a de nouveau trouvé un problème sur ce même l'emplacement de mémoire n°2. Je me demande si l'emplacement ( la où est fixé la barrette) n'est pas cassé ou déffectueux.



Là, c'est sur, c'est un problème sur la carte mère, sinon, après l'inversion, il aurait trouvé l'autre emplacement défectueux. Ton nouveau Mac, il est donc surement encore sous garantie ... Vite, retour au SAV


----------



## thierry68 (7 Janvier 2005)

Nan en faite une barrette est défectueuse.
Merci et excuse moi de l'attente.


----------



## Apca (7 Janvier 2005)

thierry68 a dit:
			
		

> Nan en faite une barrette est défectueuse.
> Merci et excuse moi de l'attente.



Po grave. Tu à eu d'autre barrettes ? Plus de problème maintenant ?


----------



## thierry68 (7 Janvier 2005)

non elles sont commandées dès que je les aurais je vous redonnerait  de mes nouvelles 
 a+


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Janvier 2005)

dites,vous me faites peur les gars!
moi qui veut acheter un Power Mac G5 au printemps,je risque de déchanter et de  regreter mon petit eMac qui tourne comme une horloge depuis 2 ans !


----------



## Apca (7 Janvier 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> dites,vous me faites peur les gars!
> moi qui veut acheter un Power Mac G5 au printemps,je risque de déchanter et de  regreter mon petit eMac qui tourne comme une horloge depuis 2 ans !



Ne te tracasse pas  :hein:


----------



## Jack Dell (9 Janvier 2005)

thierry68 a dit:
			
		

> non elles sont commandées dès que je les aurais je vous redonnerait de mes nouvelles
> a+


Tes barrettes defectueuses, tu les a achetées avec ton mac, tu as contacté le sav pour les changer j'espère.


----------



## thierry68 (9 Janvier 2005)

Les barrettes je l'ai avais acheté en même que mon power mac, je l'ai ai fait échangé et mon magasin n'a pas encore reçu mes barrettes.


----------



## Jack Dell (9 Janvier 2005)

OK alors  normalement il faut une bonne marque car les g5 semble chatouilleux sur la qualité d'après certains post. Perso j'avais commandé 2 *256 sur l'applestore et j'ai racheté deux barettes ex imac g5 . Et pas de prob ( de memoire du moins)...


----------



## Apca (9 Janvier 2005)

Ca n'a rien avoir au post, mais sur mon power mac j'ai mis 2 barettes de 512 mo (de la corsaire). Je n'ai aucun problème mais j'avais une fois lancé le test hardware par curiosité et il me détecte une erreur sur l'une des barette je crois.

Bizarre, car je n'ai jamais eu de kernel panic a cause de ca ni de problème...  :mouais:

Pourvu que ca dure...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Janvier 2005)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux j'ai en rab le 2 barrettes 2*128 qui était fourni avec mon PowerMac, alors si ça peut aider



je sais pas si tu trouveras preneur,j'ai l'intention de faire la meme chose que toi quand je passerai commande,mettre 4x512 achetés ailleurs...
apple devrait livrer sa machine sans ram...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Janvier 2005)

Jack Dell a dit:
			
		

> OK alors  normalement il faut une bonne marque car les g5 semble chatouilleux sur la qualité d'après certains post. Perso j'avais commandé 2 *256 sur l'applestore et j'ai racheté deux barettes ex imac g5 . Et pas de prob ( de memoire du moins)...



pour une bonne marque,je pense qu'il faut acheter chez un spécialiste mac ,comme macway par exemple...
elles sont un peu plus cheres que chez un discounter ,mais quand meme moins cher que chez apple ,et comme çà au moins elles sont certifiées...sur moins il faut l'esperer ,sinon il ne s'appellerait pas MACway!


----------



## Moumoune (9 Janvier 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> dites,vous me faites peur les gars!
> moi qui veut acheter un Power Mac G5 au printemps,je risque de déchanter et de  regreter mon petit eMac qui tourne comme une horloge depuis 2 ans !



Apca a raison.

Quand un G5 fonctionne au poil, on ne ressent pas le besoin de l'écrire sur les forums. garde ça à l'esprit, certes on trouve sur les forums beaucoup de G5s à problème mais ce nombre reste très marginal par rapport au nombre de G5s fonctionnant parfaitement.
Le mien, un G5 1.8 fonctionne parfaitement depuis maintenant 3 semaines. Il a très bien accepté les deux barrettes de 1 Go. Certes je n'ai qu'un processeur, mais pour moi ce PowerMac est le meilleur compromis silence/performance.

Amitiés.


----------



## lootxt (12 Janvier 2005)

Tout d'abord bonjour à tous. 
 Je reçois mon Powermac d'ici 10 jours et c'est mon premier Mac! Et deja une question...
 Voila, je l'ai commandé avec 512 de ram car on ma conseillé d'acheter la Ram autre part que chez aplle store. 
 Mais voila, je vais la commander chez Macway. Tout d'abord je ne sais pas trop laquelle choisir. Mais je pense opter pour la pc3200 ddr.
 Je voudrias prendre 2 go. Si je prends 4 x 512 ç me revient moins chère que 2 x 1go. Mais niveau performance c'est la même chose?
 Autre question : sur la fiche technique de la 512 ils disent ceci :"La mémoire de type DDR PC 3200 cadencée à 400 Mhz, est elle faite pour les PowerMac G5 (attention simplement pour les versions à 1,8 Ghz et bi 2 Ghz ou pour certains PC)." Ca signifie quoi? Je dois éviter avec mon bi 2ghz?

_Autre question : bon je sais c'est pas bien mais un ami me propose le cd de son logiciel ce qui m'évite de l'cheter.... mais j'ai peur que cela joue sur la fiabilité du mac ou autre. Bref je pense quand meme acheter la licence, pus sure! Néanmoins quels sont les risques d'un point de vue techniques?_

 Merci!


----------

